# Ibew njatc aptitude test compared to sample questions



## HARRY304E

kennymack216 said:


> O.K, I want to start off by saying that I *have* searched and *read *through many of the Thread's pertaining on what to expect and what to study on the IBEW - NJATC Aptitude Test and to be honest there are so many varying answers its hard to decipher what to really expect, so I apologize in advance for starting another thread on the aptitude test but I will try to be more specific with my question. I also realize that different unions have different test's but it seams like everyone basically gets the same set of practice questions in the packet you receive prior to the test consisting of 5 Math and 5 Reading. Obviously it's pretty easy to know what to expect as far as the Reading is concerned. I am actually taking this test today so it's too late for me to really gain anything from this thread but I am hoping that it will possibly help someone else out. So basically my question is how does the actual math portion of the test compare to the practice questions that are provided (which I will post a link below to them but am sure most know what I am referring to). Depending on the answers the post receives and what is actually on the test today when I take it: Perhaps I should put this under the complaint department and not the Union Topics due the the fact in the pamphlet it say's "IF you find some of the sample items to be difficult for you, you may want to review material that is similar to the sample items"....I Fear I may have taken the actual test too lightly in light of the fact I breezed through the sample test and got 10/10. I have a bachelors in business and took two years of college level math but wasn't that good in Algebra b/c my two math teachers barely spoke a  word of english. I fear that the practice questions they provide may be too easy from some of the thread's I see on here but as I said answers very so much its hard to tell...So again my long winded question is [highlight]"SPECIFICALLY HOW DOES THE ACTUAL TEST COMPARE TO THE PRACTICE QUESTIONS AS FAR AS DIFFICULTY AND IF YOU BREEZED THROUGH THE PRACTICE QUESTIONS SHOULD YOU MAKE SURE TO STILL STUDY YOUR AS OFF"?[/highlight]
> 
> http://www.njatc.org/training/apprenticeship/sample/sample_test.html
> 
> Also, I found this in a thread late last night and perhaps some people that find this thread in the future will find it helpful- It is an old study guide for IBEW that they used to give out apparently prior to the exam...Obviously I have no idea if the study guide is still relevant so take it for what it's worth and use it at your own risk.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/lno65s


 
As with any test you should put 100% into it so that you will breeze through it.

Hit the book as hard as you can and you will pass.

Welcome to the forum enjoy the show.:thumbup::thumbup:

Cool Dog....:thumbsup:


----------



## thorne

kennymack216 said:


> So basically my question is how does the actual math portion of the test compare to the practice questions that are providedhttp://tinyurl.com/lno65s


The sample questions (from your link) are very accurate compared to most of the math section in the test I took last year.

If breeze through the sample questions and take the test seriously you should do just fine. I found out that I went a little overboard trying to refresh on my algebra, but it doesn't hurt to be prepared.

It's probably been mentioned in other threads, but one thing that might help is to bring a watch with a timer of some sort. I was talking to some of the others taking it who said they wished they knew the math portion was about over so they could not leave blanks. Also, if a question is taking too long, come back to it.


----------



## Murphy

my local gave me a sampe test booklet


----------



## kennymack216

Harry- Thanks, that's a pic of her all doped up after an ACL surgery and always makes me laugh...and the same goes for yours.

Murphy- Well, I would say your lucky b/c we had no such practice test besides what I had posted which I guess I will touch on..

So, I just got back a little while ago from the test and pretty much aced the Reading...I know I got two wrong b/c I am an idiot- without giving away any exact questions as I know everything to do with the test appears to be super secret (what you scored/need to score, etc.) I just bring it up b.c I am mad at myself as I knew the right answer and just had a brain fart...realize what years apply to what century is all I am going to say. Then I had one blank- it "*REALLLYYYYY*" pisses me off though b/c I brought a watch with timer counting down the minutes and I KNOW 100% for sure that the guy shorted us 1 minute - I was heading back to change that answer and would have had enough time to do so as well as answer the one I didn't get a chance to do yet.

As for the math... I am not sure I did as well b/c I worked to slow and had six I didn't have answered with 30 seconds left so I just filled in C for all of them. 

The guide I posted from a different thread honesty is pretty much useless...If that's what your guys test looked like it was a good deal easier back then. I suppose the guide is o.k if you want to touch up on elementary math.

 IF YOU BREEZE THOUGH THE 10 QUESTION PRACTICE THAT DOESN'T MEAN YOU ARE FINE!!! It's kind of a trap b/c it makes you feel somewhat confident...I will say however you ABSOLUTELY need to know how to do those questions. My problem came in with the questions that were four letters representing numbers and you had to decipher what was a true statement out of the choices...without giving away the format ex: the product of blah and blah is greater than the product of blah and blah. I think I was studying too complex of Algebra and should have touched up more on the basics. I still don't know how to solve those problems I just mentioned as they were nowhere in the books I had from the library. 

Here is another thread that helps to get a little better idea of some of the difficult Algebra- hope it helps someone else as I didn't see it til after....I wouldn't have quite divulged that much info but since it's already posted:

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/failed-math-apptitude-part-test-ibew-entry-6837/index4/

*I know I prob won't get a straight answer :thumbsup: to this since I can't seam to find anything posted on it: Can anyone tell me how many answer's you can get wrong and still pass. Also, is it a combined total or individual score. Meaning if you ace reading can you get more wrong on math or do you need a certain number right on each. 

*


----------



## s.kelly

Take a deep breath, you are way too worked up. The test has a minimum pass, but esp in these economic times, anyone with minimumn scores is unlikely to get in.

That minute will not matter, since your potential competitors did not have it either. Top whatever % of scores will more on to the interview. 

If you did the best you could that is really all that matters. If you do nto get in, try again next time. Persistance can help.

Good luck

Looked at your last post again, as I remember there is a bottom line minimum (very low) for either section, and a combined that was a little higher, so yes one area might make up for another.


----------



## Ryancb596

I wouldn't worry about it too much, I thought I did horribly too but I passed mine and got an interview, but dont beat yourself up worrying about it. If something happened and you didn't get it, then you know what to work on so you can get one of those top scores. 


There were several people who didn't finish but they were there on interview day


----------



## Dangerclose_ffe

Hey so I'm taking the NJATC tech math course to refresh myself on my math, is the test going to be anything like the NJATC tech math course/tests? Has anyone else taken this? Ive only had a month to refresh so not sure how much of it I'll remember, is there any one type of math that you really need to know? Is it basic algebra or does it get into Boolean algebra and lgorhythms and whatnot? I just want to know what specifically I need to touch up on so I don't fail this test, as I'm not exactly a math wiz.


----------



## HellzBellz

*Here is what you need to know*

Here is the best advice I can give you 

1. Bring a wristwatch and watch the time. I got no warning, and missed the last 8. 

2. Look at the questions and start doing the ones you KNOW you can do quick and correct first. Try to get the hard stuff later if you miss it, most likely you were going to get it wrong anyway. In order for you to do this though, you must study a bit and determine what you are good at, and what you have trouble with as to identify your strengh and weakness.

3. Grab Algebra for Dummies from your local library. If you are not a member of the library go sign up it takes literally 2 minutes. Study all the basic principals of Algebra. What you will see will probably be different from what I saw on the test, but knowing all the basics sets you up for succcess. 

My test went in this order. 

Finding patterns in a number sequence. 
solving equations with variables. 
solving more complex (fractions, powers, distributive property, FOIL) equations with variables. 
And finally graphing, which I peronally did not have enough time to get to, but still passed. 

You should not have to study for the reading. Long passage, about 10 questions per passage, and 3 or 4 passages. The well known hint on that section is read the questions first, and then read the passage so you know what to look for. Any remotely smart person will ace this section and make up for their bad math score. Almost everyone in my test class did not finish the math. One person claimed to, but I sat next to her, and she was done in like 8 minutes, which is simply impossible. She obviously guessed and had no clue what she was looking at. 

Find any standardized test geared for a highschool student if you want a study guide, but Algebra for Dummies covers everything you need to know, and the book is very easy to take in.


----------



## Dangerclose_ffe

Hey I'm about to take my aptitude test and am preparing by taking the NJATC tech math course. To be honest, it's a bit hard, does anyone know how hard the math on the aptitude test is relative to the NJATC tech math course?


----------



## Dangerclose_ffe

Dangerclose_ffe said:


> Hey I'm about to take my aptitude test and am preparing by taking the NJATC tech math course. To be honest, it's a bit hard, does anyone know how hard the math on the aptitude test is relative to the NJATC tech math course?


Sorry, didn't mean to post this twice. Please disregard.


----------



## kennymack216

Ryancb596 said:


> I wouldn't worry about it too much, I thought I did horribly too but I passed mine and got an interview, but dont beat yourself up worrying about it. If something happened and you didn't get it, then you know what to work on so you can get one of those top scores.
> 
> 
> There were several people who didn't finish but they were there on interview day



Well, I guess you were right. I was confident I got all the ones I answered right but thought maybe I wouldn't do well because I had six to go with 30 seconds left...answered C for all of them. I must have done o.k because I just got the letter stating that I passed and will be receiving something eventually with my interview date/time. To be honest I barely studied for the test, but I do suggest you brush up on your math if your getting set to take it. Just wonder how long until I interview, I am really anxious now!!!!


----------



## ZASPEED

*For those who still are looking for help!*


CHECK OUT MY POST IN THE OTHER FORUM: *http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/please-help-ibew-apprentice-test-1877/index7/* 

I took the test a week ago, and the practice questions are not even close to the actual math questions on the practice test. They are Formulas where you need to break down the given formula down to it's simplest form. On my test I think there was about 3 like that and the rest was plug in play, where they give you a=5, b=4, and x=10. Don't forget the rules of multiplication. like 10r * 5r = 50r^2 ( 50r squared). Most of the question's I had was like 3(12-7r^2)(10r-5) . The practice question's is just examples of what TYPE of questions you may embark on in the test. They are harder than the examples. TIME CONSUMING, so work fast. you can do the math and figure 33 questions and 41 minutes gives you about 1.41 min/sec per Q' !!!!!


----------



## Dangerclose_ffe

Are the questions multiple choice?


----------



## ZASPEED

Yes, the test is multiple choice but filling the test answers out in a TIMELY FASHION THOUGH!


----------



## Dangerclose_ffe

ZASPEED said:


> Yes, the test is multiple choice but filling the test answers out in a TIMELY FASHION THOUGH!


Yah I was looking at the time limits and it was like 45 minutes to finish 35 problems. I can do the math but I'm not super quick at doing so, that's what I'm worried about. I wonder why they have such short time limits.


----------



## ZASPEED

If you need extra help, click on my name and check out my other posts. There you will find links to the same type of math questions that I encountered, they had practice questions and worksheets that you can print plus the answers, also the purple math link is a good resource in how to work through them. I can't stress that if you feel confident that you can do the math, that this a lone is not enough for the time allotted . Study as hard as you can and try to work through the worksheets as fast as you can, then do it over and over till you do the hardest ones in a minute and a half. I hope this helps


----------



## bwhite824

Curious if you ever had your interview yet and how you did? I like you wasn't very confident of the test when I took it back in August. I am in Oregon but it sounds like the test is very similar and I think I guessed on the last 4 or 5 because I ran out of time, didn't matter I couldn't remember graphing anyways. Passed anyways and got my chance to Interview. Must of done alright because im in the program now just started this week. Hope you got in as well. In my area we have a lot of Journeyman retiring and a few large projects going on so they are taking in a lot people.


----------



## ZASPEED

I didn't make the cut. There was 35 people that applied and only 6 was taken. That's ok better luck next time. At the time I posted about the testing the mill I worked at shut the doors. We got the trade act, and I am now in college. I am going for my AA degree in electrical engineering. Figured why not have that knowledge under my belt with all the rest too! Anyway, congrats, and study your butt off, it will help you down the road. Oregon is tough, I was in the program back in 2005 but had to drop out to move.


----------



## sasualei

*Running out of time to meet requirements*

Hello,
Im currently preparing for an apprenticeship application opening on July 2nd (which is right around the corner) I heard about the event late and im fumbling around trying to prepare in time. ...(starting from nothing) So far i have just acquired my GED. (really starting from nothing!!) Now im about to register complete the NJATC Math Tech Course. My question is how fast can i complete this course? I've read that you have 4months to complete it at your own pace but but can i fly through and complete the test in a week? Thank you for any info.


----------



## RGH

did you take and pass algebra in high school?...this is a requirement..


----------



## MortallyWounded

34 years old, finally applying for the apprenticeship program. I've been "stuck" in electronics for the past 11 years, but in these times I can't rely on the industry for solid work. So here I am, getting ready to take the test with a lot of high school graduates. I'm out of practice with my algebra stuff (factoring polynomials, quadratic equations, etc.) but after looking at this test, I think I'm overstudying.

After reading that practice exam and looking at some of the reading comprehension, now I'm actually more worried about poorly worded problems. (If the dishwasher was sold for $460, than the sale price was $460, I don't care what planet you come from.... now was it $1120 before 50% off, or was it NORMALLY sold for $460 and purchased on sale for $230? That kind of stuff.)

Does anyone have a link for an old exam, or a full practice exam, or something so I have a good idea what I'm really getting into? It's more of a mindgame than a brain examination, and I don't like being toyed with. Then again, that's part of life, so I guess it's a good thing...


----------



## TGGT

MortallyWounded said:


> 34 years old, finally applying for the apprenticeship program. I've been "stuck" in electronics for the past 11 years, but in these times I can't rely on the industry for solid work. So here I am, getting ready to take the test with a lot of high school graduates. I'm out of practice with my algebra stuff (factoring polynomials, quadratic equations, etc.) but after looking at this test, I think I'm overstudying.
> 
> After reading that practice exam and looking at some of the reading comprehension, now I'm actually more worried about poorly worded problems. (If the dishwasher was sold for $460, than the sale price was $460, I don't care what planet you come from.... now was it $1120 before 50% off, or was it NORMALLY sold for $460 and purchased on sale for $230? That kind of stuff.)
> 
> Does anyone have a link for an old exam, or a full practice exam, or something so I have a good idea what I'm really getting into? It's more of a mindgame than a brain examination, and I don't like being toyed with. Then again, that's part of life, so I guess it's a good thing...


You're over studying.


----------



## uconduit

You will not have to do any fancy math like quadratic equations, δ-ε proofs, multiple variable integrations, or eigenvalues or anything like that.

The math consists of stuff like 342.34+432=, 1/2*1/4=, easy, easy, easy math.

It's not a good sign to be critical of how the test is written "poorly". Even if you do get in you will be subject to a certain amount of mind games and hazing.


----------



## MortallyWounded

I don't mean to be negative; I do realize that many tests are written like this and it is simply part of the evaluation. Plus, what I was criticizing was more of a study guide than an actual test. My basic instinct is "give them the answer they are looking for to show that you understood the question and how to answer it properly." Or, _give them what they want. I don't believe that the sample I was referring to was poorly written, either. Reading comprehension problems are just that. So I guess I'm more worried about being overly critical then, aren't I?

On that note I do apologize for my poor choice of wording. I guess I do it too! I'll be quiet now. And, TGGT: Thank you for that bit of confidence. One of my coworkers suggested that at the very least, I'm exercising my brain. Plus, my future brother-in-law, a journeyman who suggested that I take the exam, reminds me how important it is to try to ace the test. In this day and age, it's more important to try and get a good score and get an earlier interview than it is to simply pass the test and try and knock them dead in an interview. Honestly, I don't know how well I'll do in an interview. I haven't done a whole lot of construction or electrician work. My experience has been automotive and aerospace electronics.

I'm told, "It's *work ethic that IBEW-NECA and NJATC are looking for, so if you put 100% into the test and 100% into the interview, you're putting 100% into the union, which shows that you'll put 100% into your work." So I figure overstudying can't really hurt.

...can it?*_


----------



## ibuzzard

When I took the aptitude test over twenty five years ago, it was nothing more than an 8th grade aptitude test, plus a manual dexterity test. Pathetic, really, after studying all the algebra I'd forgotten from high school.

The reason it was so basic is that there were lawsuits alleging that the prior tougher test was culturally biased. Thus, they dumbed it down. They do not do the dexterity testing anymore either, also the result of lawsuits.

The final score given a candidate is determined by the combination of your passing test grade, and your interview grade. How the test is weighted, I cannot guess, and the examining board is not required to reveal that aspect. I am convinced that final scores are mostly determined by the interview. Don 't sweat it, you should be able to pass the test easily.


----------



## TGGT

MortallyWounded said:


> I don't mean to be negative; I do realize that many tests are written like this and it is simply part of the evaluation. Plus, what I was criticizing was more of a study guide than an actual test. My basic instinct is "give them the answer they are looking for to show that you understood the question and how to answer it properly." Or, _give them what they want. I don't believe that the sample I was referring to was poorly written, either. Reading comprehension problems are just that. So I guess I'm more worried about being overly critical then, aren't I?
> 
> On that note I do apologize for my poor choice of wording. I guess I do it too! I'll be quiet now. And, TGGT: Thank you for that bit of confidence. One of my coworkers suggested that at the very least, I'm exercising my brain. Plus, my future brother-in-law, a journeyman who suggested that I take the exam, reminds me how important it is to try to ace the test. In this day and age, it's more important to try and get a good score and get an earlier interview than it is to simply pass the test and try and knock them dead in an interview. Honestly, I don't know how well I'll do in an interview. I haven't done a whole lot of construction or electrician work. My experience has been automotive and aerospace electronics.
> 
> I'm told, "It's *work ethic that IBEW-NECA and NJATC are looking for, so if you put 100% into the test and 100% into the interview, you're putting 100% into the union, which shows that you'll put 100% into your work." So I figure overstudying can't really hurt.
> 
> ...can it?*_


_*

Yeah it can. Put energy into things that matter. Save all that critical thinking for when you're going for your masters license, or engineering degree. This is neither of those.*_


----------



## MortallyWounded

The critical thinking aspect comes naturally. As I already demonstrated, and continue to do so, my criticism comes naturally. I can't help it... I really can't. It's actually a huge problem of mine, one that gets me in trouble when it comes to online forums and comment pages. I've probably made a ton of internet enemies. But they don't matter in my opinion.

When I'm working though, I'm completely agreeable. I just do pretty much when I'm told, unless I'm told to do something that is completely asinine or dangerous, at which point I do speak up. As far as the entrance exam goes, I'll just try and stay focused on getting it done and getting it right. One of the reasons I'm so late in applying for an apprenticeship program is that I didn't focus at all in high school. I was cocky and thought I could do it myself without studying.

Once I get through the apprenticeship, have every intention of actually applying my critical thinking towards the job and, as you suggested, my masters license AND engineering degree. I've been working for/with engineers for so long now, I know it's what I want to do myself. Anyway, off to hit the books again. Thanks for all of the input, everyone.


----------



## butcher733

The test, summed up, is this: If you had to study hard to make it through high school, you'll have to study hard to pass it. Otherwise, just brush up on basic algebra and roll with it.


----------



## uconduit

Some training programs absolutely do not care how well you do or not on the written test. For them it's either pass or fail. I'm certain that I got 100% on that test but that didn't give me an advantage over the guy who only got 80%. It is the interview process, employer "report cards" (forgot what they were called), and apprenticeship test scores and grades that really count


----------



## Mozzy49

I had an "A" in College Algebra and was worried a bit as at 40 (in the Obama Economy -- Worked as a Networking Tech/ Analyst for 12 years - another 2 as an Elec. estimator (doing takeoffs mostly) -Jr. Proj. Manager after laid of from the job I had in Networking for 12 years). Been around construction my whole life and actually Electricians as a Network analyst I worked with many C card guys (though I am going for A Card). I thought I would breeze through this test but at 40 and not having any math class in 15 years ... 

The interview I am not sure I would have to take as the Elec. co I work for already wants to hire me out of school.


In 1998 - most of 1999 I worked as a C Card Apprentice (never went to school or knew I had to I just knew people can got hired on right out of college) - the pay was garbage so I jumped once I found a Networking gig paying twice that. Now everyone is laying people off as I foun out a few years ago -- thankfully I still have friends in the Elec. industry. 



Bringing the question -- *I have 1 1/2 years experience working as a C - Card apprentice (granted back in 98/99) , 1 year experience working in an Elec. Warehouse , and 1 year experience working in estimating. Does any or all of that count toward anything in the A card apprenticeship? *

I could go on as an estimator here but I want to be a Project Manager the only way ant foreman shows any project manager respect is if they have been in the field and gone through it - and know what things are like in real life. That's why I want the apprenticeship. Make me a better/good project manager and get me respect with the crew.


----------



## Stoneage

Subd


----------



## wirediron28

Took the test back in October. .the sample questions in the pamphlet is joke.. study every algebra 1 pre-test you can and go in with a positive attitude. .I tested with almost 70 people and it seemed like nobody finished the math when they called time. The reading was a breeze. I think they just want to see how you handle things under pressure. Good luck!!!


----------



## kevbo2640

*I took the test and interview*

cool picture thought they said rum 
I took the test and then interview recently in Reno hardest part for me was that I took the tech math class studied 439 pages and about 60 of them in the test were applicable the other hard part is my weak work history for the last 3.5 years I have been working fast food 8 years before that I was a loan processor before that I worked at a mill and oil refinery. I am 37 in line out of 58 so I just hope to get the call to start training some time in the next 6 months. 
the interview is graded and they averaged the score of the test with the score of the interview. I think people can leapfrog past me that get a higher score that take the test in the future so that is what I am worried about


----------



## wirediron28

I took the tech math as well just to qualify to apply. .it was well worth the money. Not only will it qualify you for entry, but its a required class to take once your in so you'll have a heads up on that part!


----------



## Sonata14

I just got back from taking my app test... I will say, my test was far from basic algebra or "easy" algebra. The number sequences were beyond figuring out at least to me, they were not simple ones. Then it goes straight into fractional quadratic equations with square and cube roots, which seriously take at least 5 mins to do each. Then goes into graphing quadratic.

Good luck, I know ill need to when I retake the test in 6 months.


----------



## wirediron28

Yeah everyone seems to get blindsided by the math portion. Im sure you did better than you think. In the time they give us and difficulty of the math im willing to bet they just want to see how well we do under pressure. Everyone finished the reading before time, but when they called "stop" for the math all you heard was a crowd of underbreath swear words lol

Sent from my SPH-L710 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Hellobrian123

ZASPEED said:


> *For those who still are looking for help!*
> 
> 
> CHECK OUT MY POST IN THE OTHER FORUM: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please Help! Ibew Apprentice Test!!
> 
> 
> What the hell is an inside wireman? ME!!! lol, im not sure though. when i just filled out my union application, it was on the list. i picked telecommunications inside wireman apprentice though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.electriciantalk.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I took the test a week ago, and the practice questions are not even close to the actual math questions on the practice test. They are Formulas where you need to break down the given formula down to it's simplest form. On my test I think there was about 3 like that and the rest was plug in play, where they give you a=5, b=4, and x=10. Don't forget the rules of multiplication. like 10r * 5r = 50r^2 ( 50r squared). Most of the question's I had was like 3(12-7r^2)(10r-5) . The practice question's is just examples of what TYPE of questions you may embark on in the test. They are harder than the examples. TIME CONSUMING, so work fast. you can do the math and figure 33 questions and 41 minutes gives you about 1.41 min/sec per Q' !!!!!


Were the questions factoring? Plugging in numbers for letters? Any graphs?


----------

